# Padilla 1948 Lancero Cigar Review - Not enugh tobacco



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Burned down to fast. Taste was still OK. Decent Padilla stick worth a try

Read the full review here: Padilla 1948 Lancero Cigar Review - Not enugh tobacco


----------

